# Woher Lager für Tange Steuersatz (industriegelagert)?



## roborider (14. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

bei mir ist das obere Lager vom Tange Steuersatz ( Trialmarkt  - 25â¬) kaputt gegangen. Wo bekomme ich nun ein Ersatzlager her???
Passen auch welche von anderen Herstellern?

Vielen Dank schonmal ...


----------



## voytec (14. Mai 2008)

hi!

du hast bestimmt jan auch schon gefragt oder ? 
wie lange hats ausgehalten ?

ich nutze es aus ^^  .... welche steuersatz ist gut ? industrielager ? einfache kugellager ?  lohnt sich die 50 ausgeben  oder reicht was billigeres ...

grusse voy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roborider (14. Mai 2008)

Jan von Trialmarkt hat noch nicht geantwortet ...
Keine Lust den Steuersatz wieder auszubauen, hoffentlich bekomme ich ein Lager....
Der Steuersatz ist  8 Monate alt, ist aber in dieser Zeit nicht viel bewegt worden.
Bei dem oberen Lager sind die Dichtung weg und der Abstandshalter zwischen den Kugeln fällt immer raus, sodass die Kugel alle aneinanderliegen und auf der anderen Seite sind garkeine ...


----------



## Trialmaniax (14. Mai 2008)

den steuersatz musst du dafür nicht ausbauen, einfach das lager rausnehmen. hab meins damals auch vom jan bekommen.


----------



## roborider (14. Mai 2008)

Ne, ich mein, wenn ich keine Lager bekomme, muss ich ihn ja ausbauen, um einen anderen einzubauen. Aber wenn der Jan Lager hat, dann bin ich froh!


----------



## mr.mütze (14. Mai 2008)

boar ich fahre seit über nem jahr den stink normalen monty steuersatz für 12,50 und der geht immer noch. 

aber mal zum thema  haste mal die lager gemessen weil dann kannste jedes lager nehmen wenns von den maßen passt sind doch industrielager drin oder?


----------

